# Trolling motor support leg



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I mounted my trolling motor (55 lb. MK) offset to port on my 17T. Works well, but I was getting a lot of vibration and flopping around of the control head end of the motor when running in small "washboard" chop. I was worried that over time, all the movement would weaken/damage the deck where the quick-release puck is mounted. It was also wallering out the little set-screw arrangement that holds the head housing in place on the shaft.

@anytide came up with this simple, stout clamp-on support leg. I ran it for the first time over the weekend, and the leg stayed in place in chop and held the motor rock solid. When the motor is deployed, the leg folds down along the shaft and doesn't affect operation at all. I may still cut a bit of length off the leg so it can go all the way vertical, but even at this little angle it held just fine.

The only thing I didn't foresee was that the distance from the deck to the trolling motor shaft varies according to how far up you pull to shaft in the "collar" when you stow it. Simple fix for that though: I'll just make a mark with a sharpie in the right spot on the shaft.

Second pic is for perspective just to show how the motor is mounted.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool idea, mine did the same thing. The bay/offshore guys are solving that problem with a ram mount but that requires screwing a ball to the deck. Your way leaves the deck clutter free.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Right, RAM was my first though, but that little ball mount on the deck would be a tripping hazard, snag point, and general PITA.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Anytide, looked at your web site and didn't see the clamp-on TM support like the OP had you fabricate. Is that a custom item or part of your regular inventory. Simple, yet functional. You might want to patent that. 

Another advantage to these type of supports is it prevents the head unit with all those sensitive 'trons from getting bounced in the slop. That usually equates to better service life.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

zthomas said:


> View attachment 61742



Very cool, first trolling motor 'kick stand' I've ever seen.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Zika said:


> Anytide, looked at your web site and didn't see the clamp-on TM support like the OP had you fabricate. Is that a custom item or part of your regular inventory. Simple, yet functional. You might want to patent that.
> 
> Another advantage to these type of supports is it prevents the head unit with all those sensitive 'trons from getting bounced in the slop. That usually equates to better service life.


its a microskiff only special.
pm me and ill get you one.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

anytide said:


> its a microskiff only special.
> pm me and ill get you one.


Looks cool. PM sent......


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks good ^^^. Is the Motorguide shaft diameter different?

I bet that Fearless doesn't dish out a beating the way my 17T does.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Looks good ^^^. Is the Motorguide shaft diameter different?
> 
> I bet that Fearless doesn't dish out a beating the way my 17T does.


The boat does like a chop. I put the trolling motor support to protect my investment in the trolling motor. I have to say the support works like it should and I like the way it looks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

troller shaft diameter and
arm length from shaft to deck required.
black/ white
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here
item#43


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

anytide said:


> View attachment 99828
> 
> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here


Does this work on the Ulterra auto deploy?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ifsteve said:


> Does this work on the Ulterra auto deploy?


if you have room to clamp it on. it should work fine.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I had the original version of this, it's been on for a year and works great helps take the stress off the motor head when trailering and crossing a chop.

I just ordered a new one in white


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

This is great, and I want to order one, but no idea where to put the info for my TM? 

It's a 80lb 24v 54" Terrova. Which option is it?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have been using one of Anytide's supports for several months now. It does an excellent job of eliminating bounce while trailering or running in choppy water. Easy to retract and looks good, too. Highly recommend them.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

FishWithChris said:


> This is great, and I want to order one, but no idea where to put the info for my TM?
> 
> It's a 80lb 24v 54" Terrova. Which option is it?


https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here

[email protected]

you will be contacted.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Just took this glamor shot with mine this morning. Still working great.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice pix.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

How Much Are They?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Mako 181 said:


> How Much Are They?


$60.00 / shipped


shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)




shallow water solutions - Purchase troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Does the leg fold parallel with the motor shaft when the motor is deployed?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes 
the leg folds down.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/boatoutfitters/storage-systems/tool-holders/MotorShaftSizes.pdf


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/boatoutfitters/storage-systems/tool-holders/MotorShaftSizes.pdf


That makes it easy.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

@anytide I will be ordering one from you in the next day or 2 but I do not see the diameter for the Ulterra but I assume its the same as the Terrova?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

csnaspuck said:


> @anytide I will be ordering one from you in the next day or 2 but I do not see the diameter for the Ulterra but I assume its the same as the Terrova?


yes i believe so.
1.31"


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to need to get another one from you soon for a new boat. Just have to get the measurements.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I received a support with my new TM. It's a 62" so it probably will flop around. Mine just screws to the arm and doesn't fold down when deployed.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Patrick, I would like to order but I wasn't allowed by this site to PM you. Any chance I could have one in my hands before the end of next week? I'm in Hudson, just north of you
Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes.
_Troller support leg .
specs required >>>
1) troller shaft diameter
2) arm length from deck to shaft_
black or white ?
*FIND YOUR SHAFT DIAMETER HERE >>>> 


https://s3.amazonaws.com/boatoutfitters/storage-systems/tool-holders/MotorShaftSizes.pdf


*
go here >> shallow water solutions - Purchase troller support leg(TSL)

thank you !


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

ordered and paid. Thanks for the quick response and making my problems your problems LOL


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Shipped
Thanks again


----------



## Kowalski (Jul 25, 2018)

got it yesterday, fit perfect! thanks Patrick. I'm leaving for Marathon Sunday am and its one less thing for me to deal with. I appreciate ya


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thank you !!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)




shallow water solutions - Purchase troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

shallow water solutions - ^^^^Purchase link above ^^^^ Troller support leg(TSL)




shallow water solutions - Purchase troller support leg(TSL)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Riptide came with a leg that screwed in to the lower arm. Works great. If it didn't come with one I would have ordered the one @anytide made


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------

